# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Concluyen las obras principales de la presa del Arroyo Regajo (La Rioja)

## sergi1907

La sociedad estatal Aguas de la Cuenca del Ebro, S.A. (AcuaEbro), dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha concluido este mes de febrero los trabajos principales para la construcción de la presa del Arroyo Regajo, en el término municipal de Cornago (La Rioja). 

Esta actuación, recogida en el Plan Hidrológico Nacional para la regulación del río Linares, ha supuesto una inversión de más de 8.500.000 euros. La infraestructura tiene como objetivos el garantizar el abastecimiento de agua de boca de la localidad riojana de Igea y cubrir las demandas del regadío, tanto en Igea, como en Cornago y Rincón de Olivedo. Además, cuando el embalse entre en explotación ordinaria reforzará los caudales ecológicos que fluyen por el barranco de Cabeza Roya y permitirá la laminación de avenidas. 

Actualmente, además de los últimos remates de obras, se encuentra en ejecución el proyecto de implantación del Plan de Emergencia de la presa. Esta actuación se integra en las obras generales del embalse y es un paso previo y necesario a su  llenado en pruebas.







http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=29325

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por la información Sergi... ya le queda menos!!!
Ya mismo estamos viendo fotos de la presa al 100%... ya lo sé, este año no será!!! jejeje
Saludos amigo mio.

----------

